# Bluegrass Satellite



## lynn02 (Aug 20, 2004)

I had a guy show up wanting to survey me from Bluegrass Satellite. He said they were checking up to see if customers were satisfied with their installs. I used the movers program a few weeks ago and the installer was terrible. I informed the guy that showed up today that I was unhappy with the install. He said that the install was sloppy and said he was going to get another installer to come out and redo it. I must say I was surprised that they are checking up on their installers. I will be even more surprised if another installer shows up and does a cleaner install than the first installer.


----------



## CsrLiz344 (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, I've never had BS check up on me, I would be surprised if they did.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

Beware, it could be a scam. 

Some guys will come over becuase you're home waiting for them to come over, tie you up, and steal everything in the house. Greet them at the door with a shotgun in hand.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'd ask for his ID, and then call Bluegrass to verify his story.


----------



## lynn02 (Aug 20, 2004)

It was definitely odd. I've never had them check to see if I was happy with the install.


----------



## Pressplay (Jul 26, 2003)

Be cautious, why not go ahead and call the company and see if they do send follow ups...


----------



## MattsDTIVO (Dec 28, 2004)

Actually this happened to me to, sorta. A week after I had my Directv installed a van pulled up to the side of the house and a guy came out and started looking at the satellite connections and the satellite. I went out to ask what he was doing when he said he was from Bluegrass Satellite and was checking up on the installition of my system. He fixed a few loose wires and cleaned up some zipties that were put on roughly, asked me some questions on the install and went away. He did have some ID and one of those metallic signs on his van. I called the number for bluegrass that was on my purchase order (not the number on the card that the guy gave me) and they confirmed everything.

Hope this helps


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

I had a Bluegrass Satellite guy come to my house after my movers program, also. He was an older guy with big-framed glasses. He had ID, and all he wanted to do was look around, so I let him in.

He surveyed the installation, gave it a thumbs up (I agreed). He thanked me for my time and went on his way. End of story.

As always, if you're questioning, then go ahead and all the company.


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

DTV had Bluegrass do the movers program for me also. I had to supply the guy with a drill bit to go through the mortar and then a drill because his battery went dead. He didn't even have the correct work order. I ended up doing most of the work myself. They should stop by here!


----------



## jaminthe Tivo (Sep 28, 2004)

wow I had the same with Bluegrass Satellite and they were great after my first install.


----------



## 23goober23 (Jan 19, 2005)

all dtv installs r done by hsp's. (home service providers) they r always randomly sched 4 check ups to make sure that the installers r doing their job correctly. no need to worry, but like mentioned b4, u can always call the installation company, and dtv can also look up and see if those r sched


----------



## Directvlover (Apr 12, 2004)

Last year, I booked my install through DTV. When the local installer was there he mentioned that within a few days his supervisor would be by to double check his work. Sure enough a few days later, a guy showed up and checked it out both inside and out...He had ID too. Nice to know some installers have quality control. I must say though, my installer did a wonderful job. He would even take his shoes off when he came in from the outside. He did the neatest install i've ever seen. All wires are hidden out of sight. And since my backyard faces the south, the dish is out back and therefore out of sight from the street. He aimed the dish perfectly too. I get signal strengths of 95-100 on most transponders.


----------



## frosty35 (May 10, 2005)

Just thought I'd let you guys know that I'm a working team leader for Bluegrass Satellite, and we do have quality personnell out there making sure that your jobs have been installed correctly.

If this system of checks was not in place, your houses would literally be wrapped w/ wire like the mom and pop dealerships do for dishnetwork.

So next time you'd like to meet someone at the door w/ a shotgun, you might want to check out their i.d. and if it makes you feel better, check on them, they might just be a WTL like me, who's sole job is to make sure systems are perfectly installed, if they don't pass a minimum set of standards, I and others will gut the system and reinstall it free to the customer.

That doesn't sound like a thief to me, but more on the side of someone who cares about the customer.

So be cool about meeting your fellow people at the door.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Good intallation companies do this regularly. When I was with cable we would regularly check 10% of installs randomly. If we found problems we checked more for those installers, then retrained/replaced them as necessary. EXpect only what you INspect, as my boss used to say.


----------



## Rax (Jun 11, 2002)

Microtech called me one day to say that my installation (that they did) was sloppy and I needed to pay to have it redone. I told off the woman on the phone, asked for the manager who was conveniently in a meeting and asked to have someone "important" call me. The only time I've heard from them since was the next day when they called to sell me an alarm setup.


----------



## CsrLiz344 (Apr 12, 2004)

frosty35 said:


> Just thought I'd let you guys know that I'm a working team leader for Bluegrass Satellite, and we do have quality personnell out there making sure that your jobs have been installed correctly.
> 
> If this system of checks was not in place, your houses would literally be wrapped w/ wire like the mom and pop dealerships do for dishnetwork.
> 
> ...


As I mentioned on another thread, BS totally screwed up my local dish install. When I called D* to have someone check it cause I kept losing local signal, the guy said it needed to be put on a pole, and the charge would be $75. I told him no way am I paying that to have you put a pole in the ground and set a dish on top. When I was on hold for D* to complain, he said he would do it for free, cause it was his only job that day, and he wouldn't get paid otherwise.
So, as far as that "we'll do it for free" thing, don't bet on it-you might have to argue first, even tho the original install was done wrong.


----------



## Bamiller3 (Nov 19, 2004)

frosty35 said:


> Just thought I'd let you guys know that I'm a working team leader for Bluegrass Satellite, and we do have quality personnell out there making sure that your jobs have been installed correctly.
> 
> If this system of checks was not in place, your houses would literally be wrapped w/ wire like the mom and pop dealerships do for dishnetwork.
> 
> ...


How do we know that your not part of this scam?


----------



## Hodaka (Mar 12, 2005)

Stanley Rohner said:


> Beware, it could be a scam.
> 
> Some guys will come over becuase you're home waiting for them to come over, tie you up, and steal everything in the house. Greet them at the door with a shotgun in hand.


You mean you don't greet everyone that way? No wonder my wife thinks I'm so odd


----------



## phantasus (Sep 8, 2005)

Does anyone have a number for Bluegrass Satellite? They called and left me a voice mail today and told me that they can up my install, but the number they left me is for some other company and when I call it I get disconnected.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

It all sounds like a bunch of BS to me.


----------



## twtate1984 (Mar 16, 2006)

This is part of what I sent to Directv about Bluegrass.

The company (bluegrass) you sent to install our direct tv was not very professional at all. They left a mess in the house, small pcs of wire cuttings/cable laying around (note, we have a 23 month old here)that a child could choke on. Parts laying in the yard he had taken off from a old system that was here. They also have a check list that he pushed us to sign and now after reading it, he didnt do half of what's on it. The numbers from the list are below that they didn't complete.
11. He didnt hook up any existing equipment or program the remote.
14. Left a mess in the house and empty boxes in the house!!
15. Didn't explain anything about how the system works!!
17. Didn't leave a company name etc of any kind in case of problems. and there was problems!!


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have had two installs by Bluegrass. I was very pleased both times. It must depend on which employee you get. Hopefully, they are reprimanding and/or firing the screwups.


----------



## or270 (Feb 4, 2006)

With ironwood Comm. when the installer was at my place, before they left
the said an auditor might come by to check there work. never did see anybody
but did get a phone call after the last visit asking if I was happy with the Job/Installer
Well Dressed, ID, etc.


----------



## hfantozz (Sep 19, 2006)

Does anyone have an email for Bluegrass Satellite because I am getting nowhere by calling them? The receptionist transfers me back to Directv before she even knows what I'm asking. ***sigh***


----------



## Cougar01 (Dec 28, 2006)

They have missed 2 service appointments. I have taken off from work to meet them. They never show up. Direct TV seems not to do anything about firing these guys. In doing my reasearch this Blugrass satellite has a poor custumer rating and seems to have many labor issues with employees.

Come on Direct TV do something!!!


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Cougar01 said:


> Come on Direct TV do something!!!


Far as I know (from other messages here) this is NOT a DirecTv sponsored forum, and they do not read here

You will need to call them to complain


----------



## l2bengtrek (May 31, 2006)

Arcady said:


> I have had two installs by Bluegrass. I was very pleased both times. It must depend on which employee you get. Hopefully, they are reprimanding and/or firing the screwups.


I second that. I've had BS for my last 2 moves and I've been pretty happy with the work. Both times the installer spent at least 3 hours at my house making sure everything was the way I wanted it. The only thing I probably would have done differently was on the most recent install and how the some of the drops were routed in the garage. It was partly my fault though cuz' the garage was still a mess from moving in and I told him not to worry too much about it since there were gonna be multiple drops throughout the house. (4 DVR's and 2 standard receivers!) and I wanted more attention paid to the actual room installs. It's an easy fix though....I plan to re-arrange the garage anyway. My install before that one was perfect! The tech even went to Home Depot up the street to get a pole when it was determined that I needed a taller one for good access to the sky when he easily could have said "We'll have to re-schedule". Both installs were well worth the tip I flipped to both of them! From the other horror stories I've heard, I agree that it depends on the employee. I hope I never have to retract my praise!


----------



## tigersfanjj (Oct 23, 2005)

CsrLiz344 said:


> As I mentioned on another thread, BS totally screwed up my local dish install. When I called D* to have someone check it cause I kept losing local signal, the guy said it needed to be put on a pole, and the charge would be $75. I told him no way am I paying that to have you put a pole in the ground and set a dish on top. When I was on hold for D* to complain, he said he would do it for free, cause it was his only job that day, and he wouldn't get paid otherwise.
> So, as far as that "we'll do it for free" thing, don't bet on it-you might have to argue first, even tho the original install was done wrong.


So you think it should have been done for free because your install was "screwed up" because the only way to get a good line of sight at your house was to do a pole mount.

You got lucky that your install was the only one he had that day. He doesn't get paid by Dtv or BS to "put a pole in the ground and set a dish on top", so there was no way you would have been able to force him to do it by calling them. What you should have done is thank him for doing it for free.


----------



## GeorgeS069 (Sep 8, 2006)

tigersfanjj said:


> So you think it should have been done for free because your install was "screwed up" because the only way to get a good line of sight at your house was to do a pole mount.
> 
> You got lucky that your install was the only one he had that day. He doesn't get paid by Dtv or BS to "put a pole in the ground and set a dish on top", so there was no way you would have been able to force him to do it by calling them. What you should have done is thank him for doing it for free.


it *SHOULD* have been done right the first time when he got paid to install a properly aligned dish with acceptable signal levels.


----------



## tigersfanjj (Oct 23, 2005)

GeorgeS069 said:


> it *SHOULD* have been done right the first time when he got paid to install a properly aligned dish with acceptable signal levels.


So the pole mount *SHOULD* be free? The original tech didn't get paid to put it on a pole either.

Was the original install done right? No, it wasn't. But the second technician had nothing to do with that, and he *PAID OUT OF HIS OWN POCKET* to take care of the customer. That is why he should have been thanked, even though someone like you probably wouldn't do that.


----------



## jajohns4 (Sep 21, 2008)

The FIRST installer that came out to my house in El Paso, IL from Bluegrass Satellite not only put the cord to the satellite directly over my basement window (A fire hazard) but I have cedar siding which is very expensive to replace (Its one very large piece) which he drilled into, taking a huge chunk out of the side of my home. He then didn't install the the DirectTV correctly and 3 days later the "Supervisor" came out to my house. The supposed supervisor proceeded to use foul language saying things like "I've had to clean up that stupid fuc#ers mess a ton of times", and "I just want to get the fuc# home and drink a beer" it was totally unprofessional. I had also set down a bad of stuff from Menards right before he came into the house, as I was on the phone with DirectTV to finish the install he quickly left the house with my bad of Menards equipment.

Completely Unprofessional installs, Horrendous customer service when it came to theft.

In fact after I reported the issues and theft they called me 2 months later to ask how the Install went, obviously they didn't take any note of the theft if they actually had the nerve to call me after all was said and done.

Want more details about my experience, email me at [email protected]


----------

